# Diamond Naturals?



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

So I currently feed my dogs Pedigree, just switched from Beneful. I know, both of those are trash, but I am on a pretty tight budget. But now we have a little more wiggle room, not much, but a little. I know I definitely need to switch especially considering Xena's severe allergies and her seizures. 

I am looking at Diamond Naturals Lamb & Rice Adult Formula, it's got 4 stars on dog food advisor and it's 33.99 for 40lbs at my local Tractor Supply, only 14ish dollars more than a 40lb bag of Pedigree. I can't really go much higher than that as far as price but I am open to suggestions if this is not a good food.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I would opt for a grain free if she has allergies myself.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I'd go with Diamond Naturals GRAIN FREE. It's a black bag. Or do 4Health (grain free)....both of these are around the same price...  keep us posted on what you decide! Keep in mind since they are a better quality than Pedigree, that you won't have to feed as much.


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

I'll go to Tractor Supply and see if they have those  Yeah that's how I'm going to sell it to the boyfriend, it's more expensive but they'll eat less and he won't have to clean as much poop lol


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Wow that's a great price

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

I know right?? I couldn't believe it, I had to double check the rating on dog food advisor and then the tractor supply website lol!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Though I don't agree with the dog food rating advisor....lol


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh well.... It has to be better than pedigree right? Lol


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Not trying to hijack your thread Sarah but what do you guys think about purines pro plan? I've had my dog on the pro Plan puppy focus with zero issues but now that he has hit one year I want to move him to a grain free adult formula.. I will keep the fore mentioned foods in mind as I am headed to get him new food shortly. I havnt done a lot of looking around but I've also yet to see the purina foods mentioned at all.


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

From what I understand doing my research last night they are okay but there are better foods out there. I looked at them but I liked the ingredients in diamond naturals more and it seemed to be the better value for my dollar. The extreme athlete formula was 5 stars but it's not available in stores close enough for me to justify driving to  I'm sure these guys can help out more I only really started digging into dogs foods last night.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Does anybody know who's had more recalls? Diamond or pedigree?

Personally I wouldn't feed any purina product but that's just me. Purina, pedigree, beneful, science diet, Iams, etc. pretty much any food you can buy at a grocery store and then some isn't high quality food.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Does anybody know who's had more recalls? Diamond or pedigree?
> 
> Personally I wouldn't feed any purina product but that's just me. Purina, pedigree, beneful, science diet, Iams, etc. pretty much any food you can buy at a grocery store and then some isn't high quality food.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I can understand where you are coming from, the typical grocery store does not carry the pro plan line, and it twice as expensive as the standard purina.. My vet carries and swears by the science diet and iams foods though..


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

JohnsDaddy said:


> I can understand where you are coming from, the typical grocery store does not carry the pro plan line, and it twice as expensive as the standard purina.. My vet carries and swears by the science diet and iams foods though..


Ya I know where you're coming from. My vet swears by Science Diet. We've had head to head battles a couple times. He tried to tell me grain allergies are a marketing ploy lol. I was like no Science Diet is a marketing ploy. What science says my dog needs to eat corn... Every time I take in a dog under the weather he makes me buy some Science Diet canned junk that costs $3.99 a can for upset tummies. I got 10-15 cans now lol. I refuse to feed it and I'm bored of arguing about it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

The bottom line of deciding what to feed is:

Do what works for you. Do what works for your budget, your mind and your dogs. Don't put un-needed strain on your wallet and yourself trying to feed something out of your budget.


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

BullyGal said:


> The bottom line of deciding what to feed is:
> 
> Do what works for you. Do what works for your budget, your mind and your dogs. Don't put un-needed strain on your wallet and yourself trying to feed something out of your budget.


I agree and not to toot my horn but I make a deccent living and the number one priority in my live is my John boy... I spoil him with a nice big grilled steak once a week and he will get spoiled today as its his birthday. Bottom line is what's best for him is not to expensive for me.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Give him that steak raw. You are cooking all the good stuff for him out.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

And vets also don't make money by healthy dogs

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

JohnsDaddy said:


> I agree and not to toot my horn but I make a deccent living and the number one priority in my live is my John boy... I spoil him with a nice big grilled steak once a week and he will get spoiled today as its his birthday. Bottom line is what's best for him is not to expensive for me.


Have you ever tried giving him the steak raw? Lots of people feed PMR which is a raw diet and arguably the best diet for any dog. I'm planning on making the switch pretty quick. I'm working on building my freezer up right now.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

BullyGal said:


> Give him that steak raw. You are cooking all the good stuff for him out.


Lol!! You read my mind  and beat me to it!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

If money isnt an issue id feed acana or orijen (its what I feed). 

Sarah, I see no need to feed extreme athlete in your case. That food is so protein rich its mainly for sporting dogs (hunters, pullers, dog with extremely high energy output) not pets that just get nightly walks. I personally feel its too protein heavy to feed just a pet. (Too much protein could burn out the dogs kidneys from my understanding). I used to feed diamond naturals(chicken and rice). Its not as bad a pedigree but there is definitely better out there.


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Again, you never know what anybody knows but ill try the raw steaks. I don't completely cook them through but was told he could be come more aggressive by feeding raw meat? Please help me understand!


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Something about the blood?


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

JohnsDaddy said:


> Again, you never know what anybody knows but ill try the raw steaks. I don't completely cook them through but was told he could be come more aggressive by feeding raw meat? Please help me understand!


Nope that is totally a myth!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Nope that is totally a myth!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! I have been doing a little reading on here and was going to start the satin balls with his daily food as well as a lot more exercise.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah Diamond Naturals is better than Purina stuff, Pedigree, etc. like BullyGal said, feed the best you can on your budget. That is why is suggested trying the Grain-free version of Diamond Naturals, I think it's the same price as the lamb/rice. 

John's Daddy, if money isn't an issue try Acana or Orijen. You can get them actually pretty well priced on chewy.com!  
Since he is on kibble, I wouldn't just give him a raw steak as that could totally give him the runs for a few days. Lol! I do a 24 hour fast, and then give it if you want to continue doing a steak once a week


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Yeah Diamond Naturals is better than Purina stuff, Pedigree, etc. like BullyGal said, feed the best you can on your budget. That is why is suggested trying the Grain-free version of Diamond Naturals, I think it's the same price as the lamb/rice.
> 
> John's Daddy, if money isn't an issue try Acana or Orijen. You can get them actually pretty well priced on chewy.com!
> Since he is on kibble, I wouldn't just give him a raw steak as that could totally give him the runs for a few days. Lol! I do a 24 hour fast, and then give it if you want to continue doing a steak once a week


Thanks coach, I'll be keeping him on kibble but since I plan on adding in the satin balls I'll probably ditch the steaks.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I fed diamond natural lamb and rice for a while. We feed 4Health grain free now and the dogs do better on it and I feel like I'm not over paying. 30 ish lb bag for 35$.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Okay so do the grain free versions actually say "grain free"?


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

JohnsDaddy said:


> Okay so do the grain free versions actually say "grain free"?


The ones that i have seen do. For the brand I use the grain free is also a different colored bag than the regular formula. Idk about the Acana and Orijen though.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes if the food is grain free they should say so on the bag


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> The ones that i have seen do. For the brand I use the grain free is also a different colored bag than the regular formula. Idk about the Acana and Orijen though.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





::::COACH:::: said:


> Yes if the food is grain free they should say so on the bag


Thank you for the quick replys, I kept seeing "no corn no wheat no soy" on the diamond bags in the first store I went to but didn't see "grain free". So I almost opted for wellness CORE and then decided to head to tractor supply and after a 10-15 minute stare down I chose Tase of the Wild grain free salmon.


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Again Sarah sorry for hijacking your thread but hopefully it helps you find the food your looking for as well.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Awesome! Glad you found something  you will see a difference after a month or so!


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

No problem  I don't mind.

Oh, I wasn't going to feed them extreme athlete I agree that's not food for just a pet which mine are. I am also looking at 4health, there is a store in my area that gives out free samples so I think I'm going to do that and then decide


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Sarah~ said:


> No problem  I don't mind.
> 
> Oh, I wasn't going to feed them extreme athlete I agree that's not food for just a pet which mine are. I am also looking at 4health, there is a store in my area that gives out free samples so I think I'm going to do that and then decide


Awesome! The taste of the wild seems to offer a few more flavore then 4health does and it's still grain free.. If you have a picky dog or just wanna try something different you may look into that. Good luck and I hope ya find what your looking for!


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you  Xena is not picky but my GSD is. He spits out his kibbles if he doesn't like it lol. So I have to find a food that's good for Xena and her health problems, and tasty enough for my picky shepherd lol.


----------

